# Farewell, Pudding. We will miss you.



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry about your loss, RIP Pudding!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Aww rest in peace, Pudding!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Endiku, what a beautiful tribute to an obviously well loved horse. 

My condolences on your loss, but thank you for giving her freedom from her failing body. This is the last gift we give our beloved animals, even though it hurts us to let them go.

Godspeed, Puddy. You'll be in fine company at the Bridge.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.....be at peace Pudding and thank you for your service to us humans!


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my! Your post brought the tears, its so hard to say goodbye to ones like that. I'm sorry you are losing her but glad you gave her such love.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words everyone. It is hard to put her down at this time, especially because she's still enjoying life, but there is no doubt that she is losing ground quickly. She had terrible teeth before we got her, and even with dentistry every 3 months, they've told us there really isn't much more that they can do for her. That paired with the fact that she's having a hard time getting up and down, her weight is slowly going down even with the best of feeds offered to her, and that the summer heat is really taking a toll on even the young ones this year, much less her- we really feel like this is the right thing to do.

Puddy will be put down at 11 am this morning. We will miss her terribly, but she will indeed be in good company over the bridge.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a wonderful tribute to a great horse. RIP Pudding


----------



## jumptothesky (Jul 7, 2012)

RIP pudding 
Im sorry for your loss


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Condolences...hope the children understand and don't take it too hard...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Pudding was so pretty and looked so sweet.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

whatr sweet girl! she was obviously very loved! sorry for your loss.
slightly of topic now..
Pudding is an AWESOME name
and that isa gorgeous saddle pad


----------

